
Show HN: Promisie – Trying to do it all with a Promise library - janbialostok
https://github.com/typesettin/promisie
======
janbialostok
Sorry in advance if README is slightly out of date this is a work in progress
after all ;)

------
al2o3cr
FWIW, the name drives my eyes wild - I keep thinking it's a typo that I need
to correct. :)

